# uncle jimbo gleitlager



## BigJim (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,mein jimbo war jetzt schon 4mal bei rose weil nach spätestens 500km die gleitlager hinüber sind,die erste 3 mal wurde mir bestätigt das.das nicht sein kann.jetzt beim vierten mal,hat man mir mitgeteilt das ich damit leben müsste es währe model bedingt.ausserdem musste ich mir am telefon die frage anhören ob ich kein fahrrad fahren kann.ist das nicht der oberhammer.


----------



## fuxy (21. Oktober 2012)

Mmhh... Gleitlager, welches meinst du ? Unten Oben ? Sind die nicht komplett Kugel gelagert ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJim (21. Oktober 2012)

Die unteren,haben keine kugeln sind teflon beschichtet.ist der standart hat jedes bike ab werk


----------



## fuxy (21. Oktober 2012)

Kann man das nicht umbauen? Wie teuer ist das Gleitlager?
Hab mein BC erst seit ein paar Tagen und bin eigentlich sehr begeistert.
Das lese ich hier sehr oft, daß die Rose Mitarbeiter nicht besonders freundlich sein sollen und sich um den Service drücken.

Schau mal hier .  http://www.tsutsuna-racing.de/index...inzeln.html&XTCsid=ltksare1ifoqiuce1163qs2610

Da bekommst du Kugel und ich glaub auch Nadellager , auch einzeln, kann mir nicht vorstellen das man das nicht umbauen kann.
Ne mail mit den Maßen hin schicken, Aussenmaß, Innenmaß und die breite.


----------



## BigJim (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja,wenn ich jetzt bei rose nicht weiter komme werde ich mal nadellager antesten,obwohl ich davon überzeugt bin das es ein technischet fehler ist,vielleicht schon bei der herstellung  würde ja schon reichen wenn der rahmen minimal verzogen währe, wie gesagt die ersten lager hatten schon nach zwei wochen spiel ab kaufdatum spiel.


----------



## piilu (21. Oktober 2012)

Die am Dämpfer oder wo sind da noch Gleitlager?


----------



## BigJim (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja die am dämpfer die werden eingepresst


----------



## piilu (21. Oktober 2012)

Da bist du nicht der Einzige, ich kenne bis jetzt niemanden der regelmässig fährt und bei dem die Lager noch nicht ausgeschlagen sind. 500km ist natürlich schon krass, häng sicherlich auch vom Gewicht ab no offence.


----------



## BigJim (22. Oktober 2012)

Hab noch ein altes red bull,das gleitlager hält schon seid 6000km


----------



## BigJim (22. Oktober 2012)

Dazu kommt noch wenn ich das bike am sattel runterdrücke,der dämpfer ganz kurz blockiert oder verkantet ist nur minimal aber man merkts bin zu 100 prozent überzeugt das es damit zusammen hängt.hab ich rose auch drauf hingewiesen.


----------



## othu (22. Oktober 2012)

Die Lösung für dein Problem: www.huber-bushings.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (22. Oktober 2012)

Finde es überhaupt erschreckend das so ein Premium Hersteller wie Rose,  so eine billige Gleitlagergeschichte verbaut, wie sie eigentlich nur bei billig Baumarkträdern vorkommt. Jeder Hersteller verbaut Din Kugellager, wartungsfreundlich, langlebig und man kann sie selbst für eine Handvoll Euros tauschen.
es kann natürlich sein, das dein Rahmen minimal verzogen ist, und das schon ab Werk, und dann das Lager schneller verschleißt.
Sind da überall Gleitlager drin ? Auch das Lager unten hinter dem Tretlager ?


----------



## matze600 (22. Oktober 2012)

Also da muss man schon Unterscheiden.
Am Dämpfer sitzen die einzigen Gleitlager!
Am Umlenkhebel/Sitzstreben sitzen Nadellager.
Alle anderen Lager sind Rillenkugellager.

Zumindest bei meinem 2009er Beef Cake DH, dass ich gerade "restauriere" und aufbaue.

Gleitlager sind am Dämpfer perfekt. Wartungsfreundlich, schmutzunempfindlich (kunststoff), langlebig...

Nadellager sind eigentlich auch nicht schlecht (ich muss zugeben mit denen habe ich gerade noch ein paar Probleme, aber bin da beim Rosesupport in guten Händen. Sehr Kompetent und freundlich


----------



## piilu (22. Oktober 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Finde es überhaupt erschreckend das so ein Premium Hersteller wie Rose,  so eine billige Gleitlagergeschichte verbaut, wie sie eigentlich nur bei billig Baumarkträdern vorkommt. Jeder Hersteller verbaut Din Kugellager, wartungsfreundlich, langlebig und man kann sie selbst für eine Handvoll Euros tauschen.
> es kann natürlich sein, das dein Rahmen minimal verzogen ist, und das schon ab Werk, und dann das Lager schneller verschleißt.
> Sind da überall Gleitlager drin ? Auch das Lager unten hinter dem Tretlager ?



Die werden von einem Premiumhersteller Namens Fox verbaut. Dann bau mal Kugellager in deinen Dämpferaufnahme


----------



## fuxy (22. Oktober 2012)

Ahh, jetzt verstehe ich, bin immer von den falschen Lagern ausgegangen.
Dann wirst du mit den Huber Bushings gut bedient sein.


----------



## Awesom-O (1. November 2012)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen wie und in welcher Reihenfolge der Hinterbau beim Jimbo zusammengebaut wird?

Ich habe das Problem, dass wenn ich die Achse zuschraube, die durchs Nadellager geht ich ja die Enden der Achse gegen die Sitzstrebe schraube. 

Resultat ist dann, dass sich gar nichts mehr dreht. 

Wo ist mein Denkfehler?

Also das sieht so aus: Achsenende / Unterlegscheibe / Sitzstrebe mit Nadellager / Plastikspacer / Wippe / ---- / Wippe / Plastikspacer / Sitzstrebe mit Nadellager / Achsenende.

Eigentlich sollte man die Achse wohl festschrauben. Aber wie gesagt, dann geht gar nichts mehr.


----------



## JimboKai (2. November 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Ahh, jetzt verstehe ich, bin immer von den falschen Lagern ausgegangen.
> Dann wirst du mit den Huber Bushings gut bedient sein.



Servus habe mir Huber bushings bestellt eingebaut und keine Probleme mehr. Das ansprechverhalten ist auch tausend mal besser. Die Huber bushings sind halt wenigstens Gleitlager in gegensatz zu den Originalen das sind reiblager bis die Beschichtung ab is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JimboKai (2. November 2012)

BigJim schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch wenn ich das bike am sattel runterdrücke,der dämpfer ganz kurz blockiert oder verkantet ist nur minimal aber man merkts bin zu 100 prozent überzeugt das es damit zusammen hängt.hab ich rose auch drauf hingewiesen.



Zum Thema Rose service da mußt du schon Glück haben den richtigen am Telefon zu haben. Teilweise bekommst du komplett falsche Empfehlungen von denen. Bei mir z.B. das ich das Bike mit 115 Kg fahren kann, Bike gekauft freu Dämpfer voll aufgepumpt sag 45% echt mieß aber gut wie erwartet kann sich natürlich an diese Info keiner errinnern. jetzt leb ich damit und dann halt nie wieder ROSE. Ein Huber Bushings einbauen Problem weg.


----------



## fuxy (2. November 2012)

JimboKai schrieb:


> Servus habe mir Huber bushings bestellt eingebaut und keine Probleme mehr. Das ansprechverhalten ist auch tausend mal besser. Die Huber bushings sind halt wenigstens Gleitlager in gegensatz zu den Originalen das sind reiblager bis die Beschichtung ab is.



Das ist ja cool, was haben die Dinger gekostet ? Und auf was muß man achten ? Wenn das hier zu Off Topic ist dann bitte per PN.


----------



## JimboKai (2. November 2012)

Ich glaub die haben so 45  gekostet einfach auf denen Ihre Seite gehen ordentlich messen nach Anleitung und bestellen geht schnell und zuverlässig. Einbauen und gut. auspresswerkzeug gleich mitbestellen.

http://huber-bushings.com/
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## fuxy (2. November 2012)

Danke, dann werde ich mal vorsorgen, bevor ich das nachsehen habe.


----------



## fuxy (16. November 2012)

Soooo, Lager sind diese Woche gekommen und wurden auch gleich verbaut. Die Originalen waren zwar noch OK, aber einen Unterschied merkt man doch schon.


----------

